# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاثنين 4 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاثنين الرابع من يناير 2021م




مجاهد الدوش




#الصدي

#بعثة المريخ تصل معقل انيمبا بسلام.. وتصريحات مثيرة الفرنسي.
#لجنة إعداد النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ تتبرأ من النظام المعدل بواسطة سوداكال.
#الفرنسي جوميز يدلي بالمثير بعد الوصول لمعقل الأفيال ويشيد بمبادرة الطائرة الخاصة.
#كمال عبدالغني يوجه النصائح العشرة لجيل اليوم.. الأندية النيجيرية خبيرة في وضع العقبات والمتاريس.
#رئيس المريخ الشائعة استهدفت الاحمر قبل مواجهة  صعبة أمام انيمبا.
#سوداكال يطمئن جماهير المريخ.. ينفي شائعة استقالته ويتمسك بالرئاسة.
#بأني مراقبا لمباراة شبيبة القبائل الجزائري والدرك النيجيري الثلاثاء.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... ليفعل بهم ما يشاء!.




#الاحمر الوهاج

#مريخ الابطال يحط رحاله بمعقل الأفيال.
#الاحمر يتدرب بملعب المباراة...تصريحات مثيرة لقوميز.. وبيان ساخن للجنة السباعية.
#بعد ان سلمت الاتحاد نسختين : بيان من لجنة إعداد النظام الاساسي لجماهير نادي المريخ.
#استقبال كبير من السفارة السودانية.. الفريق يتدرب عصر اليوم.
#قوميز : المواجهة مهمة.. نحتاج للتركيز واستغلال الفرص.
#لجنة المنتخبات تتابع علاج التش في أسباير.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يصل نيجيريا وأحمد مختار يؤكّد: الجميع على قلب رجلٍ واحدٍ

الخرطوم: باج نيوز الفرنسي منح اللاعبين راحة عن التمارين بعد الرحلات المختلفة.
حطّت بعثة المريخ السوداني رحالها بنيجيريا بعد رحلة شاقة وطويلة.



وضمّت البعثة”36â€³ فردًا، بينهم”23â€³ لاعبًا، بقيادة عضو المجلس أحمد مختار.
ووجدت البعثة إستقبالاً حافلاً من سفارة السودان بمدينة أبوجا، وعقب  وصولها لمطار أبوجا الدولي بثلاث ساعات غادرت بعثة المريخ إلى مدينة أويري  التي إتجهت منها لمدينة ابا النيجيرية معقل نادي إنيمبا.
وقال رئيس البعثة، أحمد مختار، في تصريحاتٍ أوردها الموقع الرسمي،  الأحد، إنّ الجميع في روحٍ معنويةٍ عاليةٍ، مبينًا أنّهم على قلب رجلٍ  واحدٍ.



وأضاف”الجميع على قلب رجل واحد من أجلّ إسعاد جماهير المريخ بالتأهل لدور المجموعات”.
وأشار مختار إلى أنّ النادي قام بالحجوزات الداخلية لرحلة أويري عقب رفض النادي المضيف القيام بهذا.
وأوضح أنّ النادي تقدّم بشكوى رسميةٍ لـ”كاف”بهذا الخصوص.
ويحلّ المريخ السوداني، الأربعاء، ضيفًا على إنييمبا النيجيري ضمن إياب دور الـ”32â€³ من أبطال إفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مدرب المريخ: سنهاجم إنييمبا وسنلعب بتركيز

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
عبّر عن ارتياحه للسفر بطائرةٍ خاصة إلى نيجيريا، متوعدًا بالهجوم في نيجيريا.
أعلن مدرب المريخ، ديديه قوميز، عن جاهزية فريقه لمباراة إنييمبا  النيجيري في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، مبينًا أنّها مهمة للجهاز الفني واللاعبين  والجماهير.



وقال  قوميز في تصريحاتٍ أوردها الموقع الرسمي للنادي، الأحد، إنّهم سيعملون كلّ  ما بوسعهم من أجل التأهل إلى الدور المقبل من المنافسة الإفريقية.
وأقرّ مدرب المريخ، بأنّ فريقه مطالبُ بالتركيز في مباراة الأربعاء.
وأضاف” علينا أنّ نلعب بهجومٍ كاسحٍ، وعلينا أنّ نؤدي بذكاء”.



وتابع”  المريخ يستهدف الذهاب بعيدًا في البطولة، ولكنّ علينا تخطي عقبة الفريق  النيجيري، وأعتقد أنّنا سنواجه فريقًا محترمًا ويجب أنّ نكون حذرين أمامه  ولابدّ أنّ نصل لمرماه”.
وكان المريخ السوداني قد فاز على إنييمبا النيجيري بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل في ذهاب دور الـ”32â€³ من البطولة الإفريقية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال : لن أغادر المريخ وسأقاضي أصحاب الشائعات

  أكّد "المريخ" أن رئيس النادي "آدم سوداكال" باقٍ في منصبه ولا يفكر في  التنحي نافياً الشائعة التي رآجت عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي، والتي تحدثت  عن نيته التنحي .. وجاء في توضيح رسمي لنادي المريخ ما يلي:

 "في الوقت الذي يستعد فيه المريخ لمواجهة إنيمبا في إياب دور الـ"32" من  بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا وفي ظل العمل الدؤوب والكبير الذي يبذل من أجل أن  يتجاوز المريخ منافسه ويتأهل إلى دور المجموعات من البطولة القارية، تأبى  بعض الجهات المغرضة إلاّ ان تمارس الكذب والتدليس بسرقة لسان رئيس مجلس  إدارة نادي المريخ معلنةً عن تنحيه ومجيّرة الكذبة بسيناريو ينم عن إستهداف  صريح؛ وعليه يؤكد رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال أنه باقٍ لدفع ضريبة  النادي في هذه المرحلة التأريخية، والتي -تحمّلوا- خلالها في سبيل رفعة  وتقدم المريخ الكثير، من القول الغص والفطير، كما وجه رئيس النادي بمقاضاة  الجهات التي وقفت خلف هذه الشائعة التي تستهدف المريخ أولاً وهو يتأهب لحصد  ثمار مجهوداته في البطولة الأفريقية، ويؤكد رئيس النادي لجماهير المريخ  على إمتداد الوطن الكبير وعلى إمتداد الآفاق، أن دفع ضريبة المريخ جعلهم  دوماً يغضون الطرف عن كثير من التجاوزات، وهذا ما أغرى البعض من ضعاف  النفوس في التمادي، لذلك سيتم التعامل القانوني مع مطلقوا هذه الشائعة التي  إستهدفت إستقرار المريخ قبل ان تستهدف رئيس النادي ونسأل الله أن يوفق  المريخ في تجاوز منافسه النيجيري يوم السادس من شهر يناير".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإتحاد يترقب "15" مليار من الهلال والمريخ

  يترقب الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تخطي فريقي "الهلال والمريخ" لدور  الـ"32" في بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا وبلوغهما دور المجموعات، لإنعاش  خزائنه بمبلغ يصل إلى "55" ألف دولار- حوالي "15" مليار جنيه- بشكل مبدئي،  بحسب متابعات #سبورتاق.

 وتنص قوانين بطولات الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" للأندية، على حصول  كل إتحاد محلي على نسبة "5%" من أي جائزة مالية ينالها أحد أنديته، وتُدفع  كمبلغ إضافى للإتحاد بعد منح النادي نصيبه كاملاً.

 وحال تمكن الهلال والمريخ من الوصول لدور المجموعات، سيضمن كل نادٍ الحصول  على مبلغ "550" ألف دولار مبدئياً في إنتظار تقدمهما في البطولة التي ينال  المتوج بلقبها "2.5" مليون دولار.

 ويبدو الهلال والمريخ الأقرب لبلوغ مجموعات دوري الأبطال، بينما تواجه  "هلال الأُبيّض والأمل عطبرة" مهمات صعبة في بطولة "الكونفيدرالية" ، كما  سيكون على الفريقين خوض دور الـ"32" مكرر، حال تمكنهما من عبور "نامونجو"  التنزاني و"ساليتاس" البوركيني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لجنة النظام الاساسي بالمريخ تصدر بيانا للجماهير
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اصدرت لجنة  النظام الاساسي بنادي المريخ بقيادة الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم بيانا عقب  الفراغ من اعداد المسودة والتعديلات وجاء في البيان 

بيان من لجنة إعداد النظام الأساسي لجماهير نادي المريخ

يقول تعالى في محكم تنزيله (إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا الْأَمَانَةَ عَلَى  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَالْجِبَالِ فَأَبَيْنَ أَن يَحْمِلْنَهَا  وَأَشْفَقْنَ مِنْهَا وَحَمَلَهَا الْإِنسَانُ غ– إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا  جَهُولًا).
سورة الأحزاب الآية 72

بعد التحية والسلام، تعلمون جميعاً أننا اضطلعنا بمهمة إعداد مسودة للنظام  الأساسي للنادي، بموجب تكليف أصدره لنا مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، وقضى  بإسناد المهمة إلى لجنة تضم (21) عضواً، برئاسة الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم،  ومجموعة من الخبراء القانونيين والشخصيات البارزة في مجتمع المريخ، وكان  مجلس الإدارة نفسه ممثلاً في اللجنة بعضويه أحمد مختار، وعمر محمد عبد  الله، وقد أنجزت اللجنة مهمتها في الوقت المحدد، وأدتها بأعلى درجات  النزاهة والتجرد والتجويد، ووضعت المصلحة العامة للنادي نصب عينيها، وأوفت  ما وعدت وسلمت المجلس ممثلاً في رئيسه آدم عبد الله (سوداكال) نسخةً من  المسودة، عبر وفدٍ ضم عدداً من أعضائها، ثم فوجئنا بأن المجلس سلم الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم مسودتين مختلفتين للنظام الأساسي، بخطابين مختلفين،  بعد أن أدخل بعض التعديلات على المسودة التي أعددناها، ومن بينها إزالة شرط  المؤهل الأكاديمي عن عضو المجلس، وإضافة شرط الإقامة في ولاية الخرطوم  عليه، الشيء الذي يتنافى مع أهم مقاصد المسودة، التي توجهت نحو جعل عضوية  النادي مبذولةً لكل أعضاء المريخ العظيم داخل السودان وخارجه، عليه تفيدكم  اللجنة بأن المسودة التي أرسلها المجلس إلى الاتحاد لا تمثلنا، ولا نتحمّل  مسئولية التعديلات التي أدخلت عليها، ولا تعبر عن خلاصات عمل اللجنة التي  تأسف لما فعله المجلس، وتتبرأ من نتائجه، وتعتبره نكوصاً عن العهد،  وازدراءً غير مبرر للعمل الذي أنجزناه بروح الفريق الواحد، سعياً لما يحقق  مصالح المريخ العظيم.

والله ولي التوفيق
الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم محمدين
رئيس لجنة إعداد مسودة النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ

الأحد 3 يناير 2021

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعد إستقبال حافل في أبوجا
 بعثة المريخ تصل ابا بسلام وتحل بفندق "the addrex aba" اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 المكتب الإعلامي/ ابا الفرنسي يمنح اللاعبين راحة والفريق يتدرب عصر الإثنين بملعب المباراة
رئيس البعثة يشكر السفارة السودانية ويؤكد ان المريخ قادر على التأهل 
قوميز: نخوض مواجهة مهمة وسنعمل على التأهل للمجموعات
يجب ان نكون مركزين وسنلعب بتوازن وهدفنا الذهاب بعيداً في البطولة
إنيمبا فريق محترم ويجب علينا إستغلال الفرص للتسجيل

وصلت بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ إلى العاصمة السياسية بنيجيريا مدينة  أبوجا بسلام وضمت البعثة التي ترأسها عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الأستاذ أحمد  محمد مختار "36" فرداً بينهم "23" لاعبا، إضافة للجهاز الفني والإداري  ورافق البعثة من قبل الإتحاد الأستاذ عمار الصادق رئيس إتحاد ربك وعضو مجلس  إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إضافة للمدرب القدير محمد عبدالله  مازدا، ووجدت البعثة إستقبالاً حافلاً من سفارة السودان بمدينة أبوجا، وعقب  وصولها لمطار أبوجا الدولي بثلاث ساعات غادرت بعثة المريخ إلى مدينة أويري  التي إتجهت منها لمدينة ابا النيجيرية معقل نادي إنيمبا، وحلت بعثة المريخ  بفندق "the addrex aba"  ونسبة للرحلات المختلفة منح المدير الفني للمريخ  الفرنسي ديديه قوميز اللاعبين راحة على ان يعود الفريق للتدريبات عصر غدً  الإثنين بمران يحتضنه "ملعب إنيمبا الدولي" والذي سيكون مسرحاً لمواجهة  الفريقان عصر الأربعاء السادس من شهر يناير، وقدم رئيس بعثة المريخ الأستاذ  أحمد محمد مختار الشكر للسفارة السودانية على حفاوة الإستقبال مبيناً ان  الجميع في روح معنوية عالية وان الجميع على قلب رجل واحد من أجل إسعاد  جماهير المريخ بالتأهل لدور المجموعات وكشف احمد مختار ان النادي قام  بالحجوزات الداخلية لرحلة أويري عقب رفض النادي المضيف القيام بهذا موضحاً  ان النادي تقدم بشكوى رسمية للكاف بهذا الخصوص، كما تحدث مدرب المريخ  الفرنسي ديديه قوميز مؤكداً ان مواجهة الأربعاء مهمة للجميع للاعبين  والجهاز الفني والإداري والجمهور و أنهم سيعملون كل مافي وسعهم خلال  المواجهة للتأهل لدور المجموعات وعبر قوميز عن إرتياحه لخطوة السفر بطائرة  خاصة من قبل إدارة النادي مقدماً شكره لها، ووصف الفرنسي الخطوة  بالإحترافية وقلل قوميز من حالة الإرهاق مبيناً ان الجميع محترفون، و أبان  قوميز ان لديهم الثقة في أنفسهم، لكن يجب التركيز في اللقاء مشيراً إلى  إنهم يعرفون إنيمبا جيداً وانه يجب للفريق ان يهاجم وان يلعب بتوازن وبذكاء  مضيفا ان المريخ يستهدف الذهاب بعيداً في البطولة وختم الفرنسي حديثه ان  إنيمبا فريق محترم ويجب نحترمه و ان نكون حذرين امامه كما يجب ان نسعى  للتسجيل في مرماه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الوالي يعود للواجهة المريخية
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اكمل اهل  المريخ الاتفاق على لجنة تطبيع تقود المريخ في الفترة المقبلة وخاصة في  اعقاب الفشل الكبير لرئيس نادي المريخ ادم عبد الله سوداكال والذي اوصل  المريخ الى درجة عالية من التوهان وكشفت متابعات اخبار النجوم ان كبار  المريخ عقدوا جلسة في منزل احد القيادات التاريخية لنادي المريخ في امدرمان  وامن الاجتماع على الجلوس مع السيد جمال الوالي لاقناعه بقبول رئاسة  المريخ عبر لجنة تطبيع لمدة عام يتم خلالها التحضير للجمعية العمومية وكشفت  متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان لجنة التطبيع سيكون لها نائباا رئيسا هما حازم  مصطفى بجانب اللواء نور الدين عبد الوهاب عثمان فضلا عن 7 من اعضاء اللجنة  وهو امر يحدث لاول مرة بعد اجازة المسودة ويتوقع ان يضم المجلس الجديد  المستشار المجذوب بجانب مولانا حيدر التوم والشباب بقيادة المرتضي الشيخ  وعوض الجيد سليمان فضلا عن عنصر المرأة والذي سيضم الى المجلس سعدية عبد  السلام والكابتن مازدا ممثلا لقدامي اللاعبين بالاضافة الى حسن يوسف ممثلا  للمناشط وعصام قدالة ويجدر ذكره ان كبار المريخ اتصلوا بالسيد جمال الوالي  والذي كان قد اعتذر عن المهمة بشدة وتجري مشاورات معه من اجل استلام ملف  المريخ خلال الفترة المقبلة وهي الفترة التي تلقي اجازة المسودة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* افيتاي:المريخ لن يخرج ببطاقة الترشح
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال مدرب  انيمبا النيجيري افيتاي في تصريحات للاذاعة المحلية ان فريقه بات جاهزا  لمباراة المريخ بعد تصحيح الاخطاء التي صاحبت لقاء الخرطوم واشار في  تصريحاته لان المريخ ليس بالفريق الشرس وان المريخ استغل هفوات وقع فيها  لاعبي الدفاع ولن تحدث في مباراة الاياب على الاطلاق واضاف: نعرف كيف نروض  المريخ ونحقق الفوز الذي يدفع الى المجموعات وقال ان دفاع المريخ به عيوب  ويعرف كيف يستغلها وينفذ منها انيمبا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جوميز:لم نذهب لنيجيريا للنزهة
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال مدرب  المريخ ديديه جوميز ان مواجهة الاربعاء امام انيمبا النيجيرية لن تكون  مباراة في كرة القدم على الاطلاق بل هي مباراة خارج وداخل الملعب لانها  اشبه بالنهائي المبكر فتجمع بين بطلين سابقين لبطولات الكاف فقد استعدينا  جيدا للمباراة وكافة السيناريوهات فانيمبا لن يرمي المنديل بعد الخسارة من  المريخ بالثلاثية ويسعي لرد اعتباره وهذا من حقه ومن حقنا ان نؤكد فوزنا  بالخرطوم بالظهور المشرف والعمل على تحقيق الفوز او التعادل .. وكرة القدم  لا تعترف بالارض والجماهير على الاطلاق ونعرف انيمبا وطرق لعبه ونحفظه عن  ظهر قلب ونسعي من خلال المواجهة استعادة ذكريات مباراة الخرطوم وهذا من  حقنا وقال انه تحدث للاعبين عن المباراة وجهزهم معنويا وختم بقوله:لم نذهب  الى نيجيريا للنزهة فلدينا هدف نسعي لتحقيقه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تكتيك يفتح النيران علي سوداكال..أتي في غفلة من الزمان لرئاسة المريخ التي لا يملك مقوماتها..




كورة سودانية /

فشل في إدارة ناديه وقاده للحضيض ويريد شق صف اندية الممتاز
عليه ان يبحث عن طريقه لرد دين شداد وفاقد الشرعية لا يتحدث عن الديموقراطية
بأي حق اصدر البيان ومع من تشاور وإلي متي يتجاوز المؤسسية وماذا يفعل الكومبارس
هاجم قطب المريخ المعروف والمرشح السابق لرئاسة النادي مبارك إسحق تكتيك رئيس نادي المريخ بالأمر الواقع الذي لا يملك شرعية سوي ذلك المدعو آدم عبد الله آدم مكي سوداكال الذي أصدر مساء امس بيانا بإسم نادي المريخ الذي اتي هو لرئاسته في غفلة من الزمان فهو لا يشبه رؤساء المريخ العظام الذين  ترأسوا النادي دون إجتماع لمجلسه فاقد الشرعية والأهلية بل ولم يشاور حتي نائبه أحمد مختار الذي أتصلت عليه هاتفيا وقال لا علم له بالبيان وأنهم لم يجتمعوا ولم يناقشوا هذا الأمر باي شكل من الأشكال ليقف إلى جانب رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كمال شداد ويدعمه ضد الحراك الذي تشارك فيه الإتحادات المحلية وأندية الدرجة الممتازة وهو نتاج طبيعي ورد دين لشداد الذي جعله رئيسا للمريخ رغم أنف الجميع ولو لم يفعل ذلك لكان ناكرا للجميل ونعذره بموقفه هذا لأنه ما كان سيستمر في المريخ بلا دعم منه فشداد الذي يرغب في إضعاف المريخ وإذاله بدعم أمثال سوداكال ليديروا أعرق الاندية السودانية والعربية والإفريقية بلا أية إمكانيات.
وقال تكتيك سوداكال أقل قامة من رئاسة ناد بحجم المريخ فهو لا يملك مقومات الرئاسة من قدرات فكرية وثقافية ومعرفية وأفق كبير ورؤية ثاقبة تعينه في آداء مهامه بجانب ضعفه البائن علي أي مستوي مشيرا إلي أن أهل المريخ ندموا كثيرا علي الديموقراطية التي أتت بسوداكال رئيسا للمريخ خلفا لعظماء مثل شاخور وابو العائلة وماهل ابو جنة ومحمد الياس محجوب وجمال الوالي ومحمد الشيخ مدني.
وذكر تكتيك بأن سوداكال الذي فشل في إقناع المريخ بمكوناته المختلفة ليكون رجل المرحلة في الفترة المقبلة وذاد فشلا في إدارة ناديه وتحمل مسئولية الصرف عليه وقاده  بطريقة (التراكيب) و(المواسير) كيف له ان يقود أندية الدرجة الممتازة مجتمعة التي عرفت عبرت تأريخها الطويل بمواقفها المشرفة تجاه أهلية وديموقراطية الحركة الرياضية فما هو تاريخ وخبرات سوداكال التي تمكنه من قيادة تجمع اندية الممتاز والمبادرة بإصدار هذا البيان الفطير الذي لا تنطلي أهدافه علي راعي الضان في الخلا.
وسخر تكتيك من سوداكال الذي كتب البيان بإسمه وارسل إليه يحمل إسمه بامر المجلس الذي لا سند له ولا شرعية  وقال لو أمتحن فيه سوداكال اي البيان إملاء منظورة لن يكتبه صحيحا ناهيك ان يكتبه من رأسه الخاوي الذي لا يجيد غير الخداع والمكر والغش والعيش علي أكتاف الآخرين والتي إشتهر بها داخليا وخارجيا.
وتساءل تكتيك متي فرغ سوداكال من قضاياه الخاصة في المحاكم حتي يتفرغ لحماية شداد والدفاع عنه وكان الأفضل له ان يحل مشاكله التي جعلته خلف القضبان لزمن طويل لينصب نفسه مدافعا عن شداد ووصيا علي مكونات الجمعية العمومية.
واكد تكتيك ان سوداكال (لو قلب الهوبة) تاني ما بجي المريخ وأن اهل المريخ كشفوا حقيقته ولا يشرفهم أن يتولي رئاسة ناديهم وسيعملون بقوة لإسقاطه من المشهد المريخي إن حدثته نفسه الترشح لرئاسة النادي مرة أخري وأضاف اهل المريخ عرفوا تماما من هو سوداكال وماذا يريد من رئاسته للنادي أوصله مرحلة يرثي لها ومن الصعوبة بمكان أن ينسوا ما فعله بناديهم.
وأوضح تكتيك ان من سخريات القدر ان يصدر سوداكال بيان بإسم المريخ ومجلسه يفقد الشرعية والأهلية وليس له مجلس إدارة ولا لجنة تطبيع ولا نظام أساسي ولا يحق له المشاركة في اي جمعية عمومية للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم فالمريخ ما عندو صوت ومن لا يملك الشرعية لا يتحدث عن الديموقراطية وعلي سوداكال ان يتفرغ لقضاياه والمحاكم التي تنتظره ويدخر جهده لها.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد إستقبال حافل في أبوجا




بعثة المريخ تصل ابا بسلام وتحل بفندق "the addrex aba"

الفرنسي يمنح اللاعبين راحة والفريق يتدرب عصر الإثنين بملعب المباراة

رئيس البعثة يشكر السفارة السودانية ويؤكد ان المريخ قادر على التأهل 

قوميز: نخوض مواجهة مهمة وسنعمل على التأهل للمجموعات

يجب ان نكون مركزين وسنلعب بتوازن وهدفنا الذهاب بعيداً في البطولة

إنيمبا فريق محترم ويجب علينا إستغلال الفرص للتسجيل

المكتب الإعلامي/ ابا

وصلت بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ إلى العاصمة السياسية بنيجيريا مدينة أبوجا بسلام وضمت البعثة التي ترأسها عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الأستاذ أحمد محمد مختار "36" فرداً بينهم "23" لاعبا، إضافة للجهاز الفني والإداري ورافق البعثة من قبل الإتحاد الأستاذ عمار الصادق رئيس إتحاد ربك وعضو مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إضافة للمدرب القدير محمد عبدالله مازدا، ووجدت البعثة إستقبالاً حافلاً من سفارة السودان بمدينة أبوجا، وعقب وصولها لمطار أبوجا الدولي بثلاث ساعات غادرت بعثة المريخ إلى مدينة أويري التي إتجهت منها لمدينة ابا النيجيرية معقل نادي إنيمبا، وحلت بعثة المريخ بفندق "the addrex aba"  ونسبة للرحلات المختلفة منح المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز اللاعبين راحة على ان يعود الفريق للتدريبات عصر غدً الإثنين بمران يحتضنه "ملعب إنيمبا الدولي" والذي سيكون مسرحاً لمواجهة الفريقان عصر الأربعاء السادس من شهر يناير، وقدم رئيس بعثة المريخ الأستاذ أحمد محمد مختار الشكر للسفارة السودانية على حفاوة الإستقبال مبيناً ان الجميع في روح معنوية عالية وان الجميع على قلب رجل واحد من أجل إسعاد جماهير المريخ بالتأهل لدور المجموعات وكشف احمد مختار ان النادي قام بالحجوزات الداخلية لرحلة أويري عقب رفض النادي المضيف القيام بهذا موضحاً ان النادي تقدم بشكوى رسمية للكاف بهذا الخصوص، كما تحدث مدرب المريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز مؤكداً ان مواجهة الأربعاء مهمة للجميع للاعبين والجهاز الفني والإداري والجمهور و أنهم سيعملون كل مافي وسعهم خلال المواجهة للتأهل لدور المجموعات وعبر قوميز عن إرتياحه لخطوة السفر بطائرة خاصة من قبل إدارة النادي مقدماً شكره لها، ووصف الفرنسي الخطوة بالإحترافية وقلل قوميز من حالة الإرهاق مبيناً ان الجميع محترفون، و أبان قوميز ان لديهم الثقة في أنفسهم، لكن يجب التركيز في اللقاء مشيراً إلى إنهم يعرفون إنيمبا جيداً وانه يجب للفريق ان يهاجم وان يلعب بتوازن وبذكاء مضيفا ان المريخ يستهدف الذهاب بعيداً في البطولة وختم الفرنسي حديثه ان إنيمبا فريق محترم ويجب نحترمه و ان نكون حذرين امامه كما يجب ان نسعى للتسجيل في مرماه.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة المريخ بدبي والإمارات الشمالية 


الظهور التدريبي الأول لكابتن حمزة داؤود 

بدا اليوم بنادي الوصل الاماراتي بدبي وتحت إشراف القطب المريخي الكبير دكتور جار النبي ابراهيم والقطب المريخي الشاب دكتور محمود جار النبي ابراهيم التمرين الميداني الأول لكابتن حمزة داؤود ضمن البرنامج التأهيلي له في أعقاب عملية غضروف الركبة التي اجريت للاعب مؤخرا وسوف يتواصل البرنامج يوميا لحين التاهيل الكامل ومن ثم العودة الي الملاعب والالتحاق بالفريق باذن الله تعالي 

الأمانة العامة 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهندس مهند كمال




من اميز الشباب المتواجدين في اللجنة  الميدانية لصيانة القلعة الحمراء 
يبشر القاعدة المريخية الحمراء بقرب عودة القلعة الحمراء لجمالها المعهود
 تم اليوم قص كامل للنجيل من اجل التهوية وبدا مرحلة تسوية الأرض لتكون صالحة للعب ومعالجة المشاكل الصغيرة في الارضية بعد انتهاء المرحلة الكبرى بنجاح والحمد لله

احدث صورة بعد قص النجيل









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* برشلونة يقتنص فوزًا صعبًا أمام هويسكا في الدوري الإسباني 
* سواريز يُعيد الصدارة لأتلتيكو بهدف قاتل في ألافيس.. وبيلباو يفوز على إلتشي
* مانشستر سيتي يضرب تشيلسي بثلاثية.. وليستر يقهر نيوكاسل في عقر داره
* ميلان يستعيد الصدارة بفوز على بينيفينتو.. وانتر يقسو على كروتوني بسداسية
* رونالدو يقود يوفنتوس لافتراس أودينيزي ويتصدر هدافين الدوري الإيطالي 
* بايرن يقلب الطاولة على ماينز بخماسية.. ودورتموند يهزم فولفسبورج بثنائية
* تونديلا يعود للانتصارات في الدوري البرتغالي على حساب فاماليكو
* الدحيل يفوز على أم صلال .. وتعادل مثير بين الغرافة وقطر
* العربي يواصل سلسلة انتصاراته بثلاثية في الخور بالدوري القطري
* راموس يوافق على عرض ريال مدريد للتجديد حتى صيف 2023
* قرعة سهلة لدورتموند وبايرن في كأس ألمانيا.. ولايبزيج ضد بوخوم
* انتر ميلان يفتح بابا جديدا لبرشلونة في صفقة للأرجنتيني اوتارو
* لوكاكو يثير القلق داخل انتر ميلان بعد تعرضه لإصابة عضلية
* مانشستر سيتي يعلن إصابة مدافعه الاسباني إريك جارسيا بكورونا
* مانشستر سيتي: شعرنا بخيبة أمل بخرق ميندي لبروتوكول كورونا
* كورونا يضرب لاعبي فريق ساوثهامبتون قبل مواجهة ليفربول الليلة
* اتحاد جدة يصارع الشباب على بطاقة نهائي البطولة العربية الليلة
* مانشستر يونايتد يفتح المزاد على بوجبا قبل انهاء عقده في صيف 2021
* ريال مدريد يخسر نجمه داني كارفاخال أمام أوساسونا بسبب الايقاف
* التعادل يحسم السوبر كلاسيكو الأرجنتين بين بوكا جونيورز وريفر بليت
* كونتي لفيدال: لا أحد يضمن مكانه في إنتر ميلان




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) ليفربول 22:00  beIN 2  حسن العيدروس


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* فالنسيا (-- : --) قاديش 22:00  beIN 3  جواد بدة


..................................................  .....


❖ #البطولة_العربية_للأندية  - نصف النهائي


* الاتحاد - السعودية (-- : --) الشباب - السعودية 19:00  AD 1  علي سعيد  الكعبي


..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* نيوكاسل يونايتد (1 : 2) ليستر سيتي
* تشيلسي (1 : 3) مانشستر سيتي

#الترتيب : ليفربول (33) مانشستر يونايتد (33) ليستر سيتي (32) توتنهام (29) مانشستر سيتي (29)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* أتلتيك بيلباو (1 : 0) إلتشي
* ديبورتيفو ألافيس (1 : 2) أتلتيكو مدريد
* إيبار (2 : 0) غرناطة
* ريال سوسييداد (1 : 1) أوساسونا
* هويسكا (0 : 1) برشلونة

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (38) ريال مدريد (36) سوسييداد (29) فياريال (29) برشلونة (28)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري الإيطالي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* انتر ميلان (6 : 2) كروتوني
* أتلانتا (5 : 1) ساسولو
* كالياري (1 : 4) نابولي
* فيورنتينا (0 : 0) بولونيا
* جنوى (1 : 1) لاتسيو
* بارما (0 : 3) تورينو
* روما (1 : 0) سامبدوريا
* سبيزيا (0 : 1) هيلاس فيرونا
* بينفينتو (0 : 2) ميلان
* يوفنتوس (4 : 1) أودينيزي

#الترتيب : ميلان (37) انتر ميلان (36) روما (30) نابولي (28) ساسولو (26)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14


* بوروسيا دورتموند (2 : 0) فولفسبورج
* بايرن ميونيخ (5 : 2) ماينز

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (33) لايبزيج (31) باير ليفركوزن (28) دورتموند (25) يونيون (24)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات #كأس_رابطة_المحترفين_الإنجليزية













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمه فريقنا لمباراة انيمبا النيجيري 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يكسب الخياله

في مباراه وديه إعداديه شهدها ملعب سلاح المهندسين امس تمكن فريق شباب المريخ من الإنتصار بهدفين نظيفين علي فريق هلال الفاشر احرزهما الجزولي نوح وأحمد كنن التش 

وقدم فريق شباب المريخ مباراه متميزه علي مدار الشوطين 
وسوف يخلد الفريق للراحه اليوم ليواجهه تريعه البجا وديا صباح الثلاثاء



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسود الحراسة المريخية



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*'' أحمر امدرمان من أجل العودة لدور المجموعات من بوابة الأفيال النيجيرية '' 




 | يحل #المريخ ضيفاً ثقيلاً على #انيمبا_النيجيري في السادس من يناير على مدينة ابا بأرضية ملعب انيمبا الدولي في تمام الرابعة و النصف بتوقيتنا المحلي ضمن إياب دور الـ32 لدوري ابطال افريقيا 2020 - 2021...


 | انتهت مباراة الذهاب بفوز #المريخ بثلاثة أهداف دون رد في معقل #الاحمر بأمدرمان '' استاد الهلال '' دونها سيف تيري في أول هاتريك للاعب سوداني بالابطال، يعيش القناص #تيري أبهى انتفاضة لهو لبداية الموسم إذ سجل 5 اهدف في آخر 3 مباريات بمختلف المنافسات...


 | يغيب عن مواجهة #الافيال نجم متوسط الميدان #عماد_الصيني بسبب الايقاف كما يفتقد أيضاً كل من أحمد حامد التش و حمزة داؤود...



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
 مأمون أبوشيبة




دوري الفوضى والفساد والفضائح !!

- لن نستغرب الفواجع والمواجع التي أحاطت بالدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم للموسم الجديد السودان ليس فيه إدارات محترمة ومتخصصة ومؤهلة ولهذا من الطبيعي أن تبرز كل هذه المشاكل مع انطلاقة المنافسة 90% من الاتحاد العام الحالي يديره مشجعون لنادي الهلال.. ومعظم رؤساء لجان الاتحاد عملوا في إدارات الهلال أو مستشارين للنادي الأزرق.

- ولا غرابة في ذلك فالاتحاد الحالي أتي عبر أمانة الخراب والرشاوي بالحزب البائد التي كان يسيطر عليها كيزان هلالاب وعلى رأسهم طارق حمزة رئيس الاتحاد الحالي لم يقدم أي شيء يذكر للكرة السودانية طوال مسيرته في الإدارة الرياضية التي امتدت لأكثر من نصف قرن.

- الإنجاز الوحيد الذي قدمه رئيس الاتحاد للكرة السودانية هو (الحفر) لأبو الرياضة السودانية ومؤسس نهضة كرة القدم في القارة الأفريقية الدكتور عبدالحليم محمد والعمل على اسقاطه في انتخابات الكاف ليفقد السودان وإلى الأبد منصب رئاسة الاتحاد الأفريقي الذي شغله دكتور حليم في عدة دورات..

- د. حليم مهندس تأسيس الاتحاد الأفريقي في الخرطوم.. ومنظم أول بطولة للأمم الأفريقية بالخرطوم.. وصاحب انجاز فوز السودان ببطولة الأمم الأفريقية عام 1970م.
 وبخلاف كرة القدم فالدكتور حليم هو مؤسس معظم اتحادات المناشط في السودان.. وكان له نفوذ كبير في الفيفا برئاسته للجنة الطبية.. ومنذ أن تآمر عليه شداد وغدر به في انتخابات الكاف تهاوت الكرة السودانية وفقدت كل أراضيها.. ومن يومها وعلى مدى نصف قرن عجزنا عن تكرار انجاز الفوز ببطولة الأمم الأفريقية..

- رئيس الاتحاد الحالي لم يقدم أي شيء للكرة السودانية غير المكايدات والتشفي والانتقام وتصفية الحسابات، وتعليم الرياضيين أساليب الخبث والتآمر والفساد والتكتلات في الجمعيات العمومية كنا نظن إن تقدم العمر قد غسل عنه كل الصفات السيئة ليكتسب حكمة الشيوخ .. ولكن للأسف الشديد لا زال الرجل هو هو.. ديكتاتورية وعنهجية وتشفي وانتقام وتصفية حسايات وقرارات كيدية.. مثل قرار إلزام كل فريق في الدوري باشراك لاعبين تحت 20 وتحت 23 سنة طوال ال90 دقيقة..

- كل الخبراء والرياضيين ذكروا إن الوسيلة الوحيدة لصقل الفئات السنية يتم عبر الدوريات السنية المنتظمة مع الاجماع بأن قرار الالزام بمشاركة لاعبين سنيين كأساسيين مع الكبار تدخل سافر في الشأن الفني وخطل وتخبط الغرض منه المكايدة دون النظر لمصلحة الكرة.

- لاحظوا القرار الخبيث اللئيم لم يصدر إلا بعد انتهاء فترة التسجيلات.. فصدور القرار بعد التسجيلات هدفه عدم سعي الأندية لتسجيل لاعبين تحت سن 23 وقد استحضرت تصريحات سايقة لرئيس الاتحاد ذكر فيها إنهم لم يجدوا في كشف المريخ لاعبين تحت 23 سنة بينما يضم الهلال عدة لاعبين أساسيين تحت سن 23 سنة مثل وليد الشعلة وعيد مقدم وبشة وإذا عرف السبب بطل العجب!!

- القرار الذي استهدفوا به المريخ انقلب على فريق رئيس لجنة المسابقات فجاء وبالاً على هلال كادوقلي.. الذي لعب ناقصاً في مباراته الأخير بعد إصابة لاعب السنية وعدم وجود بديل له من نفس الفئة السنية  بل كشف القرار عن فساد إداري خطير.. باستخراج بطاقة مشاركة للاعب لم يقيد بالسيستم أبان فترة الانتقالات.

- هذا الأمر يستوجب التحقيق الصارم لمعرفة الفاسدين المتواطئين وبترهم من العمل بالاتحاد مهما كانت مراكزهم ونفوذهم في الاتحاد استخراج بطاقة مشاركة للاعب غير منشط في السيستم هذه حالة واحدة تم اكتشافها.. ولا شك إن هناك الكثير غيرها.. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

- ما حدث بإصابة لاعب الشرطة محجوب تكية بكسر وعدم وجود عربة اسعاف مجهزة باستادي الخرطوم والهلال.. إهمال إداري مريع.. ويعني إن الاتحاد لا يكترث لحياة اللاعبين.. فماذا إذا بلع أحد اللاعبين لسانه.. أو اغمى عليه واحتاج للأوكسجين قبل نقله للمستشفى؟!

- هناك اهمال تام للاشتراطات الصحية في دوري الفوضى والشكاوي والفساد.. لا اجراء لفحص كورونا قبل كل مباراة.. ولا لبس للكمامات للفنيين والجالسين حول الملعب.. ولا تعقيم للغرف بالاستاد ومنافعه.. ناهيك عن تواجد سيارة الاسعاف..

- وهناك العشرات من المشجعين أصبحوا يتسللون لداخل الاستاد والمقصورات.. ويكفي ما شهدناه عبر الفيديو من عراك وضرب جماعي في مقصورة الهلال عقب مباراة الهلال وحي العرب..

& زمن إضافي & 

- أوضح لي الهرم الكبير الأستاذ عبدالله القاضي بدولة قطر إن مخاطبة المسئولين بعبارة (سمو الشيخ) تكون للقيادة العليا بالدولة وما دون ذلك يمكن استخدام عبارة سعادة أو فخامة.. إلخ..

-  ورأى القاضي إن خطاب الاتحاد السوداني الأول للاتحاد القطري والذي أشار إلى أن علاج لاعب المريخ والمنتخب التش سيكون على نفقة رابطة المريخ بقطر نتج عن الجهل المريع وعدم الكفاءة الإدارية في السودان ليس إلا..

- رغم الطائرة الخاصة بدأت رحلة الأهوال للمريخ إلى نيجيريا وستكون الأهوال التي تنتظر المريخ هناك أفظع مما يتوقع أي أحد ومن المؤكد حدوث التلاعب في فحص الكورونا لابعاد عدد من لاعبي المريخ الأساسيين..
 حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..








*

----------

